# Allen Bradley 753 VFD HMI copying



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Take the HIM from new drive to the older one. Put the new HIM on the old drive do a copy from device. Take the HIM to the new drive and do a copy from HIM. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

try this link https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1187593/Allen-Bradley-Powerflex-753.html?page=78


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/qs/750-qs001_-en-p.pdf

HIM Copycat Function instructions start on page 78


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

If they are different firmware it may not work and the bugs can be very subtle.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use HIM copycat at least once a week and have never found it to have let me down.


----------



## geoffpowell (Mar 12, 2017)

Is there a HIM installed that you can copy the program to and copy the program to and then transfer tpnthe new drive? Alternatively you might be able to use Connected Components Workbench on a laptop and connect to the drive if it has an Ethernet connection.


----------

